# Need Advice Stocking My 55 gal Semi-Aggressive Tank



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,

I certainly could use some expert advice on where I should go from here. Right now I have an unplanted 55 gal tank that I have been stocking rather slowly. It was about 4 months ago when I decided to start over from my failed attempt at keeping Oscars. I simply wasn’t doing the necessary water changes that needed to be done and my tank went south fast. I did some research and picked up, “The Simple Guide to Freshwater Aquariums 2nd edition“. The book overall has pointed me in the right direction on what I need to do to keep a successful aquarium going. 

I wanted to follow one of his stocking schemes but decided I really enjoy Tiger Barbs, and wanted to do a semi-aggressive tank. I cycled my tank using 6 Tiger barbs and it took about two weeks to reach 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrate, and 0 Nitrite. After I cycled my tank I wanted to get some bottom dwelling fish. With the help of the girls at the pet store I decided to go with 2 Pictus catfish. And that is were I have been stuck for a month now. Basically I need some advice on where I should go from here.

I would love to add another school of semi-aggressive fish that would complement my Tiger barbs. Would a school of 6 Silver Dollars be a good idea? I as well was wondering if I could add 1 Red-tailed shark? Also I'm currently using lame test strips to test my water. I was wondering what test kit I should go out and buy?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

After reading the topical fish profiles I learned that a school of Silver dollars is definitely not suited for a 55 gal tank. At this point am I pretty much stuck with Danios, Rasboras, or more Barbs?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If I were in your position, I'd get more barbs. A dozen or so would look really nice and would really help with the aggression between fish.

Are you set on getting another type of schooling fish? What about loaches?


----------



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> If I were in your position, I'd get more barbs. A dozen or so would look really nice and would really help with the aggression between fish.
> 
> Are you set on getting another type of schooling fish? What about loaches?


I really would like a school of fish that contrasts the Tiger barbs. 

If I was to add a school of Danios or Rasboras which would you recommend?

What type of Loaches would you recommend?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

What works well in my 55g Tiger tank (Albino's) are Kissing Gourami and Bronze Cory Cats; works great and no agression (thou they have a lot of plants to get out of one another's way)


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Yo-Yo Loaches and Tiger Barbs would be a very fun and active tank. :-D


----------



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> Yo-Yo Loaches and Tiger Barbs would be a very fun and active tank. :-D


Would Yo-Yo Loaches have any problems with my 2 Pictus cat fish? The larger of the two is very territorial. Also I do find Zebra Danios to be a cool looking fish. Would they work well with Tiger Barbs? Or would I have to go with the Giant Danios?


----------



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> If I were in your position, I'd get more barbs. A dozen or so would look really nice and would really help with the aggression between fish.
> 
> Are you set on getting another type of schooling fish? What about loaches?


Jamntbatman I took your advice and went with more Barbs. I selected 6 Rosy Glass Barbs to contrast my 6 Tiger Barbs. I also added 1 Red Tailed Shark.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry! I meant specifically more tiger barbs. I'm not sure if the rosy barbs will school with the tigers or if it'll do anything to help with aggression issues in the tiger barb school. Are these regular rosy barbs? They get a little on the large size (four inches, sometimes more) but I think a four-foot tank should be ok for them.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

The big thing with tiger barbs is to have a lot of them. A dozen makes for a good school size for them. I have no real advice on the pictus but a redtailed shark can be very territorial. I wouldn't put more than one territorial bottom dweller in a tank the size of a 55. Non territorial bottom dwellers like cories would be a better pick.


----------



## IceBerg (Jan 29, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> I'm sorry! I meant specifically more tiger barbs. I'm not sure if the rosy barbs will school with the tigers or if it'll do anything to help with aggression issues in the tiger barb school. Are these regular rosy barbs? They get a little on the large size (four inches, sometimes more) but I think a four-foot tank should be ok for them.


They were listed as Rosy Red Glass Barbs only growing to 2.5 inches. From what I under stand they are a color morph of Rosy barbs, I think.


----------

